# Older Trek 1100 worth the $$$?



## ssNuB

I've always owned a mountain bike, but I'm looking to get my first road bike and don't want to spend the money on a new one.
Cut to yesterday when I heard about a guy selling an older model, aluminum Trek 1100 that's "near mint, could pass for new". He's asking $345. What do the experts say? Is this a good starter bike at a good price?


----------



## SkiRacer55

*It'll be okay...*

...for a first bike, but if you can spend a few bucks more, something current is going to give you a bunch of stuff you'll soon want, like STI shifters, more gears, probably a lighter frame, better wheels, and so forth. For example:

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=5820&subcategory_ID=3040


----------



## WhiskeyNovember

Remember, a road bike is worth nothing if it doesn't fit you properly. Fit is the single most important aspect of a new bike purchase. Period.


----------



## ssNuB

That's why I was thinking this bike would be better than an inexpensive online alternative. At least I can try this one and see if it fits well. I just don't know if I should try to bring him down on price (assuming it fits)


----------

